# Venison Roast? Please help!



## cornfedkiller (Mar 22, 2016)

Had venison roast at a friend's house once and it was awesome, so I had him send me his "brine", and it was made up of mostly tenderquick, so I followed his directions, and then I smoked it on my MES and the roast was a combination of horribly salty and VERY smoky meat.. It was not good at all, and we ended up throwing it out, but I have a couple other roasts in the freezer, so Im looking for suggestions on how to do it on my Green Mountain. 

How do you guys do yours?  Brine/Marinade? How long? A rub? Temp to smoke at? Average time? Internal Temp? Anything you guys can tell me would be greatly appreciated, as my fiance is convinced there is no such thing as a good venison roast (she loves venison, just hasnt been impressed by roast), and I would love to make an awesome one!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 22, 2016)

Not sure what was in your friends brine, was your roast smaller than the one he made ?  You mentioned tender quick, that cures meat.  How long did u brine, did you soak the roast after brining.  After using tender quick, I soak the meat for an hour or so to get a bit of the salty out.  Very smokey meat, did the brine have any liquid smoke in it ?  What kind of wood ya smoke it with ? Did u use the GMG on the smoke or another smoker ?  There's a lot of variables to a smoke, the more specific ya can be, the more we can help!  

I have a GMG Daniel Boone that I really like, done a lot of smokin on it & happy to help ya if we could start with the above & I'm sure others will chime in as well !


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 23, 2016)

Dale's low sodium marinade mixed 50-50 with Dr Pepper marinade for about 24 hours I flip it once. I don't use a rub just salt, pepper, and garlic. Smoke at 225 till it hits 135-138 internal then wrap it in foil and seal tight wrap in towels or into a warm dry cooler (no ice) for 30-40 minutes then slice cross grain. That's the way I usually do them


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 23, 2016)

If I marinate venison, I'll use Worchestshire, maybe a good Porter or stout beer. 

Salt, Pepper, onion powder, garlic powder is all I use for a rub. 

Venison doesn't need much.

As for smoking I usually run the pit around 225-250. We prefer a mild wood like cherry, Apple, peach, or alder. We'll smoke until the internal temp reaches 130-135. Pull it off the smoker wrap in foil for a good 30-45 minutes then serve.


----------



## zachd (Mar 23, 2016)

I let sit in the fridge with water for a day or two to get the blood out..

I usually just use garlic, onion salt, pepper  I inject it with butter as well and lay a couple slices of bacon over the top.


----------



## cornfedkiller (Mar 23, 2016)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Not sure what was in your friends brine, was your roast smaller than the one he made ? You mentioned tender quick, that cures meat. How long did u brine, did you soak the roast after brining. After using tender quick, I soak the meat for an hour or so to get a bit of the salty out. Very smokey meat, did the brine have any liquid smoke in it ? What kind of wood ya smoke it with ? Did u use the GMG on the smoke or another smoker ? There's a lot of variables to a smoke, the more specific ya can be, the more we can help!
> 
> I have a GMG Daniel Boone that I really like, done a lot of smokin on it & happy to help ya if we could start with the above & I'm sure others will chime in as well !


Cant remember what size his was.  If I remember correctly, I think I brined it overnight, and I didnt soak the roast in anything after brining (mistake).  I think I smoked with oak and/or hickory, but I was using my old MES which typically gave stuff a lot smokier flavor than my Green Mountain does, so I think just switching to the GMG its going to make a big difference there.

Thanks everyone for the suggestions! I will give it a try sometime.


----------



## zachd (Mar 23, 2016)

I think your problem was the tender quick....

You have to weigh your meat and use in proportion to what that weight is.


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Mar 23, 2016)

My son did one using "pop's brine" You can find it on this site. Brined for 2 weeks and then smoked on his Rec Tec. OMG!!! you got to give this one a try, you will eat the dish it was served on


----------



## bigtrain74 (Mar 23, 2016)

UncleBubbas BBQ said:


> My son did one using "pop's brine" You can find it on this site. Brined for 2 weeks and then smoked on his Rec Tec. OMG!!! you got to give this one a try, you will eat the dish it was served on


----------



## cornfedkiller (Mar 23, 2016)

UncleBubbas BBQ said:


> My son did one using "pop's brine" You can find it on this site. Brined for 2 weeks and then smoked on his Rec Tec. OMG!!! you got to give this one a try, you will eat the dish it was served on


2 weeks? 

Do I just put the roast in a big bowl in the back of my refrigerator for two weeks?


----------



## mowin (Mar 23, 2016)

Look up venison pastrami. Its so good and easy to do.


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Mar 24, 2016)

cornfedkiller said:


> UncleBubbas BBQ said:
> 
> 
> > My son did one using "pop's brine" You can find it on this site. Brined for 2 weeks and then smoked on his Rec Tec. OMG!!! you got to give this one a try, you will eat the dish it was served on
> ...


Yes, cover it with a plate and something heavy to make sure it says submerged


----------



## griz400 (Mar 27, 2016)

Here is a recipe that is real good for a deer hind quarter .....

marinate overnight with a mixture of this

 here was the marinate i made up -- marinated about 12 hrs - overnight ...

1 deer ham, trimmed neatly
1/2 cup Worcestershire sauce
1 cup Italian dressing
1 tablespoon cayenne red pepper
1 tablespoon salt
1 tablespoon pepper
1 cup chopped onions
1/2 cup olive oil

then strain out marinate and keep onions, place onions all over hind quarter, sprinkle with a little brown sugar , then wrap up with bacon, 













007.JPG



__ griz400
__ Mar 27, 2016






here is what it looks like about 3 hrs in, 













012.JPG



__ griz400
__ Mar 27, 2016






here is what it looks like after removing bacon, and cutting a portion out of it .... see all the onions, real juicy, and this was an internal temp of 155 ... like buttah


----------



## adam c (Apr 20, 2016)

My process is very simplistic; No brine, just some salt, pepper and cinnamon.3-4 hours on the smoker between 225'-275'. Cooked to an internal temp of 142 ish. The flavor and texture have always turned out amazing. Even my wife is a fan.


----------

